
Entanglement with Wigner function of almost 3,000 atoms heralded by one photon - jonbaer
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v519/n7544/full/nature14293.html
======
jarin
If I'm understanding this correctly, this means that (with some refinement),
it will be possible to set up the initial conditions for a quantum computation
with just some laser light?

